

Show HN: Useful Capslock Autohotkey - ostyn
http://pastebin.com/L9m2mB7y

======
ChrisGranger
Copying and pasting with CapsLock? That's pretty clever.

Although the source is not complicated, it might still be a good idea to
//comment your code so newbies can see exactly what's going on.

~~~
ostyn
I have them in their originally, but pastebin hated it:
[http://pastebin.com/qqcvkdrh](http://pastebin.com/qqcvkdrh)

------
ostyn
Basically this was supposed to emulate the capslock functionality on Windows
Phone. It's nice for SQL scripts when I forget to capitalize key words.

------
tomatocode
How can I use this code?

~~~
ostyn
1\. Download Autohotkey (
[http://www.autohotkey.com/](http://www.autohotkey.com/) )

2\. Install

3\. Save the script as caps.ahk

4\. Right click on script and hit run

After that select some text and hit the capslock key.

